# Woman pregnant with TWELVE babies!!!



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2592012/Woman-in-Tunisia-pregnant-with-12-babies.html


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

unbelievable


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Surely it cant be true?? I find it mad!  

Give birth naturally?? Mmmmm, I dont think so! They chances of this pregnancy actually getting to anywhere full term is slim. 

It cant be IVF? Can it?? Would some clinic actually put back 12 embies?? The risks are so high.... 

I dont know what to say?


----------



## Tiggerz-jo (Aug 17, 2009)

i dont believe it, 
surely no clinic would put back 12 or even if they put back 6 and they all split, i doubt it's true.
As for having a vaginal delivery it will never happen. it'll be a section. 
The risks for the babes and mum are too high.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Incredible 

Read this in Metro this morning (not sure it's any more reliable than the Sun !!  ) http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?Pregnant_woman_to_have_12_children&in_article_id=721583&in_page_id=34

According to a quote from the metro, it seems unlikely this was IVF "Dr Mark Hamilton, of the British Fertility Society, said: 'Twelve babies seems extraordinary. The woman could have been receiving ovulation induction treatment, which stimulates egg production. You don't have the same control as with IVF.' "

.....although who knows as this took place in Tunisia so I'm afraid I have no idea what the rulings are with the number of embies allowed to be replaced. It is feasible that she had maybe 4-6 embies replaced and most/all of them split.

Find it sad that the likelihood of any of them making it to full term is slim 

I also find it frustrating that this is making headline news without the full facts so yet another thing for those with no understanding or knowledge of the "usual" IVF procedures to start moaning about fertility treatment again.....this isn't the "norm" but those with narrow minds are sure to begin judging.

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

This has now been exposed as a hoax by the woman....

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/world/article.html?12-baby_mum_exposed_as_hoax&in_article_id=722839&in_page_id=64

Even sader really, she obviously has some serious mental health issues

N xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

What a weirdo!!! Why do people do it??



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> I also find it frustrating that this is making headline news without the full facts so yet another thing for those with no understanding or knowledge of the "usual" IVF procedures to start moaning about fertility treatment again.....this isn't the "norm" but those with narrow minds are sure to begin judging.
> 
> Take care
> Natasha


I agree Natasha! Its annoying as this is going to start another argument about SET ect!  We'll never win!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

How the hell  do you carry twelve babies , i find that haard to believe i really do 
Oh only read the post saying it was a hoax  skybreeze weirdo is right hun 
ahh supose it will give them another excuse to have a go at ivf yet again


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Fruit Loop!   As if she would get to 9 months anyway!   

It's sad that she may well be ill or whatever.. but if your that ill.. Do you really call up a newspaper? & what on earth was her hubby going on about then? "In the beginning we thought that my wife would give birth to twins. 
"But more foetuses were discovered. Our joy increased with the growing number."

Their house must be fun


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Very strange!!  

Nicole... you still here??


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

very sad and shocking hoax 

jenny


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Skybreeze said:


> Nicole... you still here??


Sadly Nat, Yes!


----------

